# Ottawa Jam - Now Scheduled for 15 OCT 2022 at 1PM



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Been a while since we got together. Wondering if anyone is interested in doing this again sometime? Covid is still a concern for many so not sure this would work. Would likely be a Saturday or Sunday afternoon in the large studio at Record Runner on Colonnade again.

Just reply here if interested and I'll keep a record of who's in. Date and time TBD so looking for suggestions. I spoke with @Chito and he's in.

I'll supply a good list of songsheets with lyrics and chords to get us going. Pretty sure my band's drummer will join us. Suggest beer and pizza afterwards at the Hard Stones patio around the corner.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sure, sounds fun.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Re the hesitation, I asked all my jam band members if they were cool with taking a covid test on the day of indoor jams so we could all go maskless. The tests are free at the grocery & drug stores now. Everyone said yes with no hesitation l. So sax and harp and vocals and all the other things that spew are back baby.

Good luck!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Live stream?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Live stream?


Nah, who wants to watch of older farts playing off key and in 6/4?


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd be interested in that


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Are you guys going to play in Eb? If so I just can't listen to it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Guncho said:


> Are you guys going to play in Eb? If so I just can't listen to it.


Lol, maybe one song  Looking at you Stereo.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Nah, who wants to watch of older farts playing off key and in 6/4?


More like 5.6/4 time.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> More like 5.6/4 time.


Gosh, I miss Rush.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If I can bring my chops back a bit, AND fix the standby switch in my Bassman, I might join you. We'll see. For now, too much damn yardwork.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ok, I've booked 3hrs at Record Runner Studios (Great Room) on Colonnade for Sunday, Sept 18th from 1pm to 4pm. It's $75.00 but I'm willing to cover the cost. Maybe some of you can bring a few drinks.

So far I have:

@zdogma 
@Chito 
@terminalvertigo 
@mhammer 
@1SweetRide 
My bro will probably drum
Everyone is welcome at any level of experience.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for doing that @1SweetRide. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Bump to see if there's more interest.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Ok, I've booked 3hrs at Record Runner Studios (Great Room) on Colonnade for Sunday, Sept 18th from 1pm to 4pm. It's $75.00 but I'm willing to cover the cost. Maybe some of you can bring a few drinks.
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> ...


What is needed gear wise?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

terminalvertigo said:


> What is needed gear wise?


Not much, a guitar, the rest is optional. There are amps etc there but the room is decent sized so you can bring an amp, pedalboard, whatever you want.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

If you happen to play bass bring one, but I have one so that usually falls to me....


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Perhaps I will bring some choice instruments and let you jabronis beat on them


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm probably going to bring the band's mixer for those of you that want to go direct to the board (me and Chito for sure). I have a singer coming too but anyone who wants to sing will be able to.

Anyone is welcome, room can hold about ten of us. 

They'll have amps but I'm going directly from my board into the PA, others are welcome to do the same. Would be neat to compare modeling rigs.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Bump to see if there's more interest.


It's a bit of a haul from TO o/wise I'd probably do it because jams are few and far between these days.

Last time I was in Ottawa was to see Tull, god knows how long ago, and they cancelled because Anderson's voice came to an end and he never regained it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> It's a bit of a haul from TO o/wise I'd probably do it because jams are few and far between these days.
> 
> Last time I was in Ottawa was to see Tull, god knows how long ago, and they cancelled because Anderson's voice came to an end and he never regained it.


Awww, make a day of it. Come visit some music stores in the morning, play with us and then we can grab a bite to eat after.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Have a great jam my friends. Wish i could but gigging that day


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

We might have to reschedule. Chito is also gigging that day.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Add me to the list.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Likely going to be in early October now. Probably better as the A/C in their studios struggles when there’s more than a few guys playing.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Who's bringing the weed?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Everyone?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

RESCHDULED
NEW DATE: *15 October 2022* at 1pm at Record Runner Studios on Colonnade Drive in the Great Room. Hope to see you all there.


@zdogma 
@terminalvertigo
@mhammer
@1SweetRide
My bro will drum
Anyone else want to join in? Let me know if the new date is problematic for any of you. If you want to send me your emails, I can give you access to our Google Drive songsheet folder or you can check out the songsheet forum here (although some of them are a bit out-of-date).


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Can each of you post two songs you'd like to do? The singer would like to practice them beforehand.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You don't have a car service running to Vancouver Island do you?

Where is a damn convoy when you need one


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> You don't have a car service running to Vancouver Island do you?
> 
> Where is a damn convoy when you need one


Lol, sorry no, I'd have to charge $2000.00 for the jam just to cover fuel costs


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry, still gigging that day. Enjoy the day my friends


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks like we're going to have a bass player.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I "might" be in Borden for this time period.. I'm on a distance learning class, but unsure if its in house or not.

Hopefully i can make it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

terminalvertigo said:


> I "might" be in Borden for this time period.. I'm on a distance learning class, but unsure if its in house or not.
> 
> Hopefully i can make it.


Hope so too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Just another reminder of the jam coming up in two weeks on October 15th. Bring songs you want to play/sing. Or, preferably, share them here in advance (just the song and band names is fine).


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Just another reminder of the jam coming up in two weeks on October 15th. Bring songs you want to play/sing. Or, preferably, share them here in advance (just the song and band names is fine).


OOH that's also Iron Maiden day, fun! Jam session and 80's geriatric metal on the same day!!!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Dang... Will be out of town that weekend. Rock on! Hopefully I can make it out next time.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Another reminder for Saturday's jam. Looking forward to seeing you guys.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Final reminder for the Ottawa Jam
Tomorrow, *Saturday, Oct 15 at 1pm*

Record Runner Studios
159 Colonnade Road (east side of the low building at the far (south) end)
We're in the GREAT ROOM

Will be fun. Oh yeah, I'm covering the rental costs for the studio time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

1SweetRide said:


> Final reminder for the Ottawa Jam
> Tomorrow, *Saturday, Oct 15 at 1pm*
> 
> Record Runner Studios
> ...


Live stream it for me so I can pretend I am there and jam along!!

Have fun folks!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I’ll bring beer.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I might be about 15-20 mins late, working until 12:30 and need to pop home to get a guitar


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Have fun guys! I thought II might be able to show up for a bit, but my gig got moved up to 6pm.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zdogma said:


> I might be about 15-20 mins late, working until 12:30 and need to pop home to get a guitar


Want me to bring a guitar for you?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> Have fun guys! I thought II might be able to show up for a bit, but my gig got moved up to 6pm.


You could come for the first hour?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Want me to bring a guitar for you?


No, its not a big deal I have to drop some stuff at the house before i go. I won’t bring a ton of gear this time so as not to disrupt things, just a guitar and board, and I think I can probably use one of the amps in the room.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> You could come for the first hour?


I thought about it but I am the one bringing all the gear for this gig.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> I thought about it but I am the one bringing all the gear for this gig.


It will be safe. The room has windows overlooking the parking lot  Up to you mate, would be nice to see you but do what works for you!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guess i start hitch hiking now. 👍🏽


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

So how did the jam go??


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito said:


> So how did the jam go??


I assumed it was so good that they all just bought a microbus and hit the road as a troupe.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> So how did the jam go??


It was quite fun, smaller group than usual but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anybody shoot clips or pics?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zdogma said:


> It was quite fun, smaller group than usual but I enjoyed it.


Did you have a bass player? I assume Tom was there to provide the drums. 
Even if it's a smaller group, which honestly I would rather prefer, if everyone had fun, that's what counts. 
Maybe doing one every two months would be a good idea. I guess that would depend on someone wanting to do the organizing.  It's pretty much like an open jam.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Indeed. Yes Tom was there and the singer from mark’s band (I forget his name, he was quite good). we went bass free and it was fine, the volume was a bit less than usual which was ok with me.

My fret hand has been pretty terrible for the last few months due to a nerve issue, but it got quite a bit better with a few hours of consistent playing so I think this could be categorized as physiotherapy for tax purposes.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I played bass on a few songs using the octaver in my Quad Cortex. We ran through about 20 songs maybe. It was a lot of fun. Mhammer's famous chili was there and some excellent beer was consumed.

Was thinking of changing it up a bit. Busters in Kanata has a large space that we could reserve that has a stage and sound system. We could set it up in a open mic style where people could go up and jam, sit down to eat drink, go back up and keep rotating players. I'd combine this with a swap meet where people could bring gear they'd like to sell.

Thoughts?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> I played bass on a few songs using the octaver in my Quad Cortex. We ran through about 20 songs maybe. It was a lot of fun. Mhammer's famous chili was there and some excellent beer was consumed.


Oh man. There was famous chili and I missed it?



> Was thinking of changing it up a bit. Busters in Kanata has a large space that we could reserve that has a stage and sound system. We could set it up in a open mic style where people could go up and jam, sit down to eat drink, go back up and keep rotating players. I'd combine this with a swap meet where people could bring gear they'd like to sell.
> 
> Thoughts?


That sounds great!!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Oh man. There was famous chili and I missed it?
> 
> That sounds great!!


Salsa, I meant salsa!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I played bass on a few songs using the octaver in my Quad Cortex. We ran through about 20 songs maybe. It was a lot of fun. Mhammer's famous chili was there and some excellent beer was consumed.
> 
> Was thinking of changing it up a bit. Busters in Kanata has a large space that we could reserve that has a stage and sound system. We could set it up in a open mic style where people could go up and jam, sit down to eat drink, go back up and keep rotating players. I'd combine this with a swap meet where people could bring gear they'd like to sell.
> 
> Thoughts?



Yes, I'm fine with that, I can bring Emmett as a second drummer, and I'll bring a bass next time for anyone who wants to do it. I'll kick in for the cost as well.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zdogma said:


> Yes, I'm fine with that, I can bring Emmett as a second drummer, and I'll bring a bass next time for anyone who wants to do it. I'll kick in for the cost as well.


Cool. Won’t be any costs if we’re at Buskers.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry fellas, duty (literally) called and i was pulled away.

Next time!


----------

